# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Παρασκευή 27/4 19:00 Floca Πεύκης Meeting Βορείων Προαστίων.

## Themis Ap

*Edit 25/4/07:* *27/04 19:00 Floca Πεύκης. Να είστε όλοι εκεί* 


*Edit 20/4/07*: *Παρακαλώ ΜΗΝ λαμβάνετε υπόψην την τελευταία επιλογή της ψηφοφορίας πλέον.*



Μήπως να κανονίσουμε κανά meeting με τον καινούργιο μήνα?

Εγώ μιάς και δεν γνωρίζομαι με παιδιά του awmn από την περιοχή, θα ήθελα να κάνουμε κάτι. Σε προηγούμενα meeting δεν κατάφερα να παραβρεθώ και αφού ετοιμάζομαι σιγά σιγά να γίνω Bx...

Λογικά Floca Πεύκης από ότι βλέπω είναι καλά λόγω των προηγούμενων meetings και ίσως Παρασκευή να ήταν καλή μέρα...

Τί λετε οι πιο "παλιοί"?  ::

----------


## dti

Θέμη, λόγω της Electronika (1-4/3) και της κοπής της πίττας μας το Σάββατο 3/3/, καλύτερα θα ήταν να προγραμματιστεί το meeting από την επόμενη εβδομάδα (π.χ. την Παρασκευή 9/3).

----------


## socrates

Υπάρχει και το meeting Βριλησσίων και γύρω περιοχών. Stay tuned για μία από τις επόμενες Παρασκευές μετά την Electronica.

----------


## Themis Ap

Σωστά. Είναι μάλλον busy περίοδος...  ::  

Κανονίζουμε από βδομάδα επομένως.

----------


## fchris

Μήπως να ξαναθυμόμασταν το meeting που έλεγε ο Θέμης;

Τι θα λέγατε για το επόμενο Σάββατο - 31/3 ?

----------


## Themis Ap

Το σκεφτόμουνα και εγώ...  ::  

Δεν ξέρω αν βολέυει καλύτερα Παρασκευή βέβαια...

Άλλοι ενδιαφερόμενοι?

----------


## kakis

> Το σκεφτόμουνα και εγώ...  
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν βολέυει καλύτερα Παρασκευή βέβαια...
> 
> Άλλοι ενδιαφερόμενοι?


Με βολεύει Παρασκευή (απόγευμα όμως)... Δεν κάνουμε κανενα meeting στο Χαλάνδρι...  ::  

Όποιος θέλει ας πεί...

----------


## fchris

Τι θα γίνει με αυτό;!;
Νέα πρόταση για Σάββατο 28/4 στις 17:00!

Να πω κιόλας μέρος για να είναι κομπλέ; Floca Πεύκης για να πρωτοτυπήσω  ::  

Αν έχετε κάποια άλλη *σοβαρή* πρόταση, καλοδεχούμενη, αλλά προσοχή να μην μπερδέψουμε τον κόσμο  ::

----------


## andreas

Δεν το κανουμε αυτο το Σαββατο ή Παρασκευη βραδυ??  ::

----------


## koum6984

> Δεν το κανουμε αυτο το Σαββατο ή Παρασκευη βραδυ??


οχι καλυτερα το αλλο να προλαβουμε να οργανωθουμε και λιγο

----------


## Themis Ap

Χαιρετώ.

Θέλετε να κανονίσουμε από τώρα για την άλλη βδομάδα?

Παρασκευή *27/4* ας πούμε κατά τις 7 ή όπως λέει και o fchris Σάββατο *28/4* στις 5;

ΥΓ1: Και αυτή τη βδομάδα θα μπορούσα πάντως να είμαι παρών.
ΥΓ2: Μήπως θέλετε να αλλάξουμε τον τόπο συνάντησης, από τον συνηθισμένο (Floca Πεύκης) σε κάποιο πιο κεντρικό, στο σταθμό του τρένου στο Μαρούσι για παράδειγμα? Για να είναι πιο εύκολη η πρόσβαση...

Προτάσεις κάνω μιας και δεν έχω παρεβρεθεί σε άλλο meeting...  ::

----------


## koum6984

τα meetings γινονται επιτυχημενα στα floca της πευκης που γινεται παντα πανικος!!!
εαν μας θυματε και η σερβιτορα που της ειχαμε κανει την ζωη κολαση τοτε θα πρεπει να κανονισουμε για αλλου  ::   ::   ::  
τον αντρεα και μενα πρεπει να μας θυματε σιγουρα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fchris

> Χαιρετώ.
> 
> Θέλετε να κανονίσουμε από τώρα για την άλλη βδομάδα?
> 
> Παρασκευή *27/4* ας πούμε κατά τις 7 ή όπως λέει και o fchris Σάββατο *28/4* στις 5;
> 
> ΥΓ1: Και αυτή τη βδομάδα θα μπορούσα πάντως να είμαι παρών.
> ΥΓ2: Μήπως θέλετε να αλλάξουμε τον τόπο συνάντησης, από τον συνηθισμένο (Floca Πεύκης) σε κάποιο πιο κεντρικό, στο σταθμό του τρένου στο Μαρούσι για παράδειγμα? Για να είναι πιο εύκολη η πρόσβαση...
> 
> Προτάσεις κάνω μιας και δεν έχω παρεβρεθεί σε άλλο meeting...


Καλησπέρα και πάλι,

Αν και εγώ μπορώ και καλύτερα αυτή την εβδομάδα (παρασκευή 27/4 δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορώ) νομίζω πως είναι καλύτερα να γίνει την άλλη για να το μάθει περισσότερος κόσμος.

Συμφωνώ για τον σταθμό στο Μαρούσι, αλλά εκεί θα έχουμε πρόβλημα να βρεθούμε, επειδή έχει πολλές καφετέριες και πολύ κόσμο.. Θέλετε να δοκιμάσουμε στην καφετέρια Tales που είναι λίγο πιο απόμακρη (είναι μετά το Select & το Chocolat, στο δρομάκι); Λέω να φέρω και ένα feeder να βάλουμε στο τραπέζι για να μας εντοπίσουν όσοι δεν θα μας καταλάβουν  :: 

Παρασκευή ή Σάββατο; Ας το κλείσουμε μέχρι την Κυριακή για να μην μπερδέψουμε τον κόσμο ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Για κάντε τον κόπο και ψηφίστε μπας και καταλήξουμε πιο δημοκρατικά κάπου...  ::   :: 

Για σταθμό Μαρούσι υπάρχουν 2-3 μέρη πιο ήσυχα που μπορούμε να βολευτούμε και αν βγεί αυτό το αποφασίζουμε αργότερα.

----------


## Themis Ap

::  Λίγο άκυρο το ότι έβαλα να λήξει σε 5 μέρες και έχω παράλληλα και επιλογή για αύριο στην ψηφοφορία...  ::  

Αλλάζει κάπως?

Παιδιά αν θέλετε αύριο πείτε το εδώ μέχρι το μεσημεράκι tomorrow.

Αν μαζευτεί κόσμος τότε γίνεται (min 5 άτομα θα έλεγα...). Αλλιώς πάμε για την άλλη βδομάδα.

----------


## apou

Χωρίς να είμαι και τελείως σίγουρος μάλλον θα τα καταφέρω και εγώ για αύριο.
Αν τελικά κλείσει στο flocafe στην Πεύκη, μπορεί να δώσει κάποιος διεύθυνση;

----------


## Olympic

floca 27/4 7pm

sw1hez

----------


## isid

Τελικά για πότε λέμε?

----------


## Themis Ap

Λοιπόν από ότι βλέπω δεν υπάρχει και τρελή κίνηση για σήμερα, οπότε πάμε για την άλλη βδομάδα.

Η ψηφοφορία θα τρέχει μέχρι την Τετάρτη, οπότε και θα ξέρουμε ακριβώς που και πότε.

Cu next week επομένως.

Οι 3 που ψήφισαν για σήμερα ας πούνε πότε άλλοτε τους βολεύει.

*Παρακαλώ μην λαμβάνετε υπόψην την τελευταία επιλογή πλέον.*

----------


## andreas

την αλλη εβδομαδα εχουμε και καρτ ....
οποτε καλο θα ηταν να μην συμπεσουνε  ::   ::

----------


## Nασος

θα συμφωνησω με fchris για την πιο ευκολα προσβασιμη λυση-μαρουσι σταθμος.οχι οτι μας χαλαει η πευκη
προς παρασκευη παει λοιπον,οποτε stay tuned

----------


## Themis Ap

Πάντως αν είναι θέμα το πως θα φτάσετε Floca Πεύκη, μπορώ να πάρω 3 (άντε 4 στριμωχτά....) άτομα από σταθμό Μαρούσι με το αυτοκίνητο και να ανέβουμε όλοι μαζί.

Όποιος θέλει μου λέει αν τελικά πάμε για Πεύκη.

Αν και στο Μαρούσι παίζει να έχουμε και κάλυψη από awmn. 

Θα το κοιτάξω αύριο ή μεθαύριο να δω αν εκεί που έχω υπόψην παίζει να πιάνουμε τον AP του 941..!

Stay tuned.

Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## andreas

πευκη παιδες!! ειναι θεσμος  ::   ::

----------


## Top_Gun

andreas++++++  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> andreas++++++


Για το avatar ή για το ότι είναι θεσμός η Πεύκη...  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Και εγώ Πέυκη παρασκευή λέω. Η πρόταση για μεταφορά από Μαρούσι floca Πεύκης ισχύει για όποιον θέλει...

----------


## Top_Gun

andreas themis+++++ για το Πευκη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

παμε πευκηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη  ::   ::

----------


## houseclub

μεσα

----------


## nodas

να πα να βαπτησθειτε σιγα μην ερθω

----------


## Top_Gun

::   ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

> να πα να βαπτησθειτε σιγα μην ερθω


συναντηση χωρις εσενα δεν γινετε !!!

πευκη floca ΘΕΣΜΟΣ!!!


noda να φερεις και ενα ανεμιστηρακι απο το skili για τα γενεθλια να σβησει τα κερια  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
το μαιο δεν ειναι ????

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nodas
> 
> να πα να βαπτησθειτε σιγα μην ερθω
> 
> 
> συναντηση χωρις εσενα δεν γινετε !!!
> 
> πευκη floca ΘΕΣΜΟΣ!!!
> 
> ...


παει το uptime δηλαδη????  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum6984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nodas
> 
> ...


το ειχαμε πει περσι με τον noda οτι στα γεννεθλια του σκυλιου θα παρουμε ενα ανεμιστιρακι και θα σβησει 1 κερι
προβλεπετε να πεσει για κανα 2 ωρες  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Έλα, μία μέρα έμεινε μέχρι τη λήξη της ψηφοφορίας να βλέπω κίνηση...  ::   ::  

22 ψήφισαν. Άντε να φτάσουμε τους 30...  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Μείναμε στους 22...

Ο λαός μίλησε.

Συνάντηση στις *19.00 στα Floca Πεύκης, την Παρασκευή 27/04*

Να είστε όλοι εκεί να γνωριστούμε, να λύσουμε απορίες και να σχεδιάσουμε κανά καινούργιο link...

----------


## fchris

Εμ, δεν θα έπρεπε να δώσουμε κάποιο clue για τον κόσμο που θα έρθει? Λέω να είμαι στην εξωτερική είσοδο με ένα Feeder για A. Όταν μαζευτούμε 2-3 θα κάτσουμε σε ένα τραπέζι με το Feeder πάνω στο τραπέζι  :: 

Θα προσπαθήσουμε να κάτσουμε στην αυλή όπως μπαίνεις δεξιά στο βάθος, αλλά προφανώς τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο.

Όποιος θέλει να είναι σίγουρος ας μου στείλει ΠΜ για να του δώσω το κινητό μου.

Χρήστος

----------


## Themis Ap

Λοιπόν και γω μόλις γύρισα σπίτι είπα να δω πως στο καλό θα συναντηθούμε. 

Λοιπόν 7 η ώρα απέναντι από την είσοδο των Floca για να κάνουμε μπαμ.
Όσοι θέλουν ας κρατάνε κάτι αντιπροσωπευτικό...  ::  

Τι λέτε?

----------


## Themis Ap

Πάει και αυτό το meeting. Επιτυχία θα έλεγα ότι είχε...

Αν και η αρχική σκέψη να αψηφίσουμε το κρύο και να κάτσουμε έξω (γιατί ταρατσάτοι είμαστε...) δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη, με την πάροδο του χρόνου και την μετακίνησή μας σε πιο "φιλικό" περιβάλλον, τα πράγματα κύλησαν ομαλά... 

Καμία 15αριά άτομα έδωσαν το παρόν και αρκετές γνωριμίες έγιναν.

Είναι καλό να μπορείς να γνωρίζεις και από κοντά άτομα που με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο έχεις γνωρίσει μέσα από τις υπηρεσίες του ασύρματου δικτύου μας.

Άντε να το καθιερώσουμε να γίνεται σε πιο τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα.
Ένας καφές εξάλλου ποτέ κανέναν δεν έβλαψε...


Εις το επανειδείν.

----------


## Top_Gun

Themis++++++

----------


## Olympic

Καλά το είπες πάει αυτό το meeting που λόγο της ημέρας δεν τα κατάφερα να είμαι εκεί .....

----------


## Themis Ap

> Καλά το είπες πάει αυτό το meeting που λόγο της ημέρας δεν τα κατάφερα να είμαι εκεί .....


Many more to come...!!!

Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον.

----------

